# Satin nickel firefighter pen



## Spike (Nov 21, 2005)

This pen was made from a satin Nickel kit and made from poplar that I
burnt. Does this seem to be a good pen for firefighters?[?]


----------



## knottyharry (Nov 22, 2005)

There you go...innovation.
How did you seal it.
Harry


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 22, 2005)

Shouldn't a fire fighters pen be made from water?
Burned wood seems like an insult


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 22, 2005)

If ouy are giving it as a gift, they will appreciate it.  Suggestion: try a portion just blackened then the rest in regular wood, then have a FD emblem engraved on it; or perhaps HUT has a FD clip, medallion that oyu can order.

Eagle, I am now waiting for you to make one from water and to lt us know how much CA it takes.  As a matter of fact, how about videoing that for us.[]


----------



## rtjw (Nov 22, 2005)

You been real busy lately. Another good pen.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 22, 2005)

Water ?   It cuts better than butter !!!

I have heard of TUNDRA burls, but water ?

Great job, Spike !


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorbill1952_
> <br />If ouy are giving it as a gift, they will appreciate it.  Suggestion: try a portion just blackened then the rest in regular wood, then have a FD emblem engraved on it; or perhaps HUT has a FD clip, medallion that oyu can order.
> 
> Eagle, I am now waiting for you to make one from water and to lt us know how much CA it takes.  As a matter of fact, how about videoing that for us.[]



Careful Pastor Bill, he might try walking on it! [}]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...





I think it is time for another hiatus( this time self imposed)


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 22, 2005)

Sorry, but I agree with Eagle. Giving a burned pen to a firefighter just doesn't seem right. Something uplifting, maybe with emblem on it would be more appropriate. Even though it wouldn't be wood, howzabout from an old brass firehose nozzle turned into the shape of that nozzle? Besides, the pen in the picture looks,,,,ah.......burned. [V]


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 22, 2005)

Ah, Frank, now I LIKE THAT !  A firehose nozzle would be most appropriate.  As a matter of fact, the top barrel can be a nozzle, with the tip, or narrower part, at the clip end, and the bottom barrel could be made to be like a piece of hose.  Of course, I have not tried this, but there are athletic shoelaces that are hollow, and could be glued on the barrel, and then CA'd to resemble a hose.  

The top barrel could be actual brass, but if turned out of wood and given a few coats of spray brass paint, polished and finished, could be a reasonable imitation.

Just a pendream, of course, but it just might work.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 22, 2005)

Eagle, no offense intended, just remember what you said could be turned if oyu had enough CA.[]


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 22, 2005)

Pastor Bill, I am not sure about CA, but Delvie's Plastics sells a clear resin that can be mixed with quite a bit of water, and will still solidify.  That is the closest I can figure on how to make a barrel out of water.


----------



## Scott (Nov 22, 2005)

I have had pens I'd like to burn!  []

Interesting idea!  But I think you'll need more than just scorched wood to make it a fireman's pen.  Keep trying!

Scott.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 22, 2005)

Fred, your idea of a water is good except for hiding the tube & components.  I do like the fire nozzle shape.  Reminds me of the memorial for fallen firemen on the hill (Knob Hill?) in San Fran, it has the form of the nozzle. 
Then there is the possibility of using some old firehose, not the rubber stuff but the canvas style.  Like a denim blank or Eagle's rope pen.  OH the possibilities.


----------



## BigRob777 (Nov 22, 2005)

Pastor Bill,
Why not ask a fireman, to see if he or she is offended by the burned wood.  I like your idea of singing one part, as though the wood was saved by a fireman.  The nib looks a bit like a fire hose.  Maybe you can drill and mount a miniature knob on an elongated brass fitting.  I guess it would get in the way of the fingers though.  What are fireman's hats made from?  Maybe you could do some laminations with the material, or use it for a CB.  Then again, as a newbie.....Like Sgt. Schulz on Hogan's Heroes says, "I know nothink" (mispelled on porpoise).
Rob


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Nov 22, 2005)

Not my pen it's Spike's but asking a fireman would simply be too easy. [] My thought of one side scorched and the other not was to give thwe impression that it was saved from the fire.  Do like the idea of using a piece of helmet for a CB.  Finding an old one to cut up may be difficult, & they may now be fiberglass & the fibers may create a prob.


----------



## Spike (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knottyharry_
> <br />There you go...innovation.
> How did you seal it.
> Harry


Deft clear gloss. It is not charded just branshed.


----------



## Spike (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />Pastor Bill,
> Why not ask a fireman, to see if he or she is offended by the burned wood.  I like your idea of singing one part, as though the wood was saved by a fireman.  The nib looks a bit like a fire hose.  Maybe you can drill and mount a miniature knob on an elongated brass fitting.  I guess it would get in the way of the fingers though.  What are fireman's hats made from?  Maybe you could do some laminations with the material, or use it for a CB.  Then again, as a newbie.....Like Sgt. Schulz on Hogan's Heroes says, "I know nothink" (mispelled on porpoise).
> Rob


I like the idea I could probely get an old helment since we board horses for a fireman that works right down the street from my house.
He likes to do a: you help me to some thing and i give you something 
other than money. he was just asking me dad to clean up some brush for him so ill swop him for an old helment and ask him at the same time if he thinks it is a good idea, and maybe if he likes the pen enough he'll show his buddys at the FD and they will want one.


----------



## Spike (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorbill1952_
> <br />Not my pen it's Spike's but asking a fireman would simply be too easy. [] My thought of one side scorched and the other not was to give thwe impression that it was saved from the fire.  Do like the idea of using a piece of helmet for a CB.  Finding an old one to cut up may be difficult, & they may now be fiberglass & the fibers may create a prob.


 I'll Try that. Half in half. That is a good point.


----------



## Craig B (Nov 22, 2005)

OK,
I am a volunteer Firefighter and First Responder.  So I'll throw in my $.02. []

I like the idea of partially burned with the Malteese Cross the best.  Totally charred means a bad run.  Of course out here in the boondocks where I live it seems to be the norm.  I am the closest one to the firehouse and I live 5 miles away.  By the time we can get a truck rolling it's usually 5-10 minutes from the tone. [B)]

Anyway, don't take offense at my suggestions.  I applaud the idea. [^]


----------



## Spike (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig B_
> <br />OK,
> I am a volunteer Firefighter and First Responder.  So I'll throw in my $.02. []
> 
> ...


 I like it, do you know were do you get the FD clip?


----------



## Fangar (Nov 23, 2005)

Spike,

While I must say I can appreciate your thoughtful idea, I think this one lacks a bit.  While I am not a Firefighter, I would assume that most of them would not be offended by it.

However, I think this is a really bad looking pen the way it was done. I think that another option if you wanted to stick with the flamed theme, would be to finish sand a nice piece of light colored wood (Maple), add your flamed distressing, and then put a thick CA finish over it.  This would give dimension to the finish, and make it look more complete.  As it is now, it looks unfinished.

Cheers,

Fangar


----------



## Ligget (Nov 23, 2005)

As an ex~firefighter, I wouldn`t be offended if given this pen![]
But if I showed it off in the station, someone may think that I had taken it from a property that we had attended![V]
Keep up the good work...[][]


----------



## Craig B (Nov 23, 2005)

Spike,
Haven't seen the FD clip.  I was talking a Malteese Cross engraved on the pen itself.  Sorry for not being so clear.


----------



## Texas Taco (Nov 24, 2005)

Spike........try these for the clips.





<br />




<br />

You can find them at http://www.hutproducts.com/dlogo9.html


----------



## Spike (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hemibee_
> <br />Spike........try these for the clips.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok Thanks


----------

